

Find a startup co-founder - rbitar
http://www.cofoundr.com
A site for finding co-founders:
<a href="http://www.cofoundr.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.cofoundr.com</a><p>You can search members by skills, interests and location or "pitch your idea" to recruit folks.
======
palish
Don't make your users register. At least not to just access information.

~~~
euccastro
In this case I'm not sure that's a bad idea.

\- This is, or should be, a very motivated audience.

\- The point of the site is as much advertising yourself as seeking a
cofounder as searching the current offers.

\- The data you enter when you register is pretty much the search criteria for
cofounders.

~~~
nostrademons
People like to see what they're getting into before they give anything away,
though. This applies as much to motivated startup founders as casual web
browsers.

------
tx
Bug Alert:

Once I uploaded the image into my profile, I cannot change it. It does not
matter what I do: remove an existing image and upload new one, rename files
before uploading, in the end, my profile shows the image I uploaded first
time, regardless of what I try to upload now.

------
ragav
I just happened to glance at their privacy doc:

"We may provide information to service providers to help us bring you the
services we offer. Specifically, we may use third parties to facilitate our
business, such as to send email solicitations. In connection with these
offerings and business operations, our service providers may have access to
your personal information for use in connection with these business
activities."

Email solicitations from third parties ? .. makes me real reluctant to sign
up.

------
kingnothing
Hrm.

I've been writing notes and thinking about my idea for this exact domain and
application name for many months now. Guess I'll have to register and see what
you've done.

~~~
euccastro
If you are so interested, you may consider talking to them about joining them?

------
jamiequint
Is that image from the facebook "Places I've Been" App?

------
msiegel
Hey, where the heck is the OpenID-based login?

Come on people, let's make the 21st century a better place already! :)

-Matt

------
damir
Why Login/Register?

